# FoodJets?



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

DoorDash/Grubhub driver here. The other night on a DD pickup I noticed the restaurant was advertising FoodJets as a delivery option for customers. I decided to look them up and was surprised to see that they delivered for most of the restaurants in my home town, after some research I found that they seemed to be based out of Sacramento and have spread throughout California and some neighboring states. 

I cannot seem to find any more information about this company in regards to what it entails to be a driver for them, website shows drivers driving around in company vehicles however it also says you can work when you want by picking shifts so sounds like DD and GH block system. 

An old 2015 article mentioned drivers got an hourly pay and company vehicle but the signup page is asking what vehicle will I be driving in and an online review mentioned customers are forced to tip drivers 10% so are we driving our own vehicles or company vehicles? Are you paid per delivery, hourly or both? Are you employees or contractors? Are you able to multi-app? The website shows it's app based where we log on and start making money. So can anyone shine some light on what's it like to work for them? There really isn't much current information out there on them even on this site. When I contacted them via online chat about my questions I was just told to go apply to be a driver first....


----------

